# problems with setcpu profiles



## truthlesshero (Jun 19, 2012)

tried posting this in a different site...but didn't get an answer...hopefully the good folks at rootzwiki can help out...hehe

I have a little problem...i installed setcpu because i love the profiles..but only two are working ..screen off and unlock

I have a persistent notification icon for screen off and i see it for half a second when i turn the screen back on..and there is the icon for when i unlock the phone..

The problem is that i have two profiles to activate when i open certain apps (let's call them apps a and apps







and they are set to have notification icons and have the highest priorities (100 and 99).

The two apps profiles do not turn on. When i open one of these apps, i get the unlock notification profile..and i have a feeling that confirms that the profiles are not turning on when the screen is off is when i listen to music with the screen off..it skips like my old Droid did when it couldn't handle to many processes (screen off profile is conservative with min frequency..)

So..what am i doing wrong? Is there anything I'm missing? Appreciate any help i can get...thanks..

p.s. this is happening on my tablet and my phone (prime and gnex)...the only profiles that work are screen on, screen off..nothing changes when i go into an app that is associated with the profile..or if there is a widget that i can just click and it changes setcpu profile, that would be great too...thanks!


----------

